# Predict the Record for February



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

_Predict the record for the *Phoenix Suns!* I've made it 
easier to do. You can use the poll to vote. I put it on
public poll so I can monitor who voted for what record. Puting Ws and Ls
next to the games increases your chance of winning.
Prize is a "I predicted the record for the Suns" type of an avatar. 
You *don't* have to be a Suns fan to play. _


* Thu 01 vs San Antonio 
US Airways Center 8:30pm 

Sat 03 vs Utah 
US Airways Center 7:00pm My45 

Mon 05 @ Denver 
Pepsi Center 6:00pm 

Tue 06 @ Portland 
Rose Garden 8:00pm My45 

Fri 09 vs Atlanta 
US Airways Center 7:00pm FSN AZ 

Sun 11 vs Chicago 
US Airways Center 6:00pm FSN AZ 

Wed 14 @ Seattle 
Key Arena 8:00pm My45 

Tue 20 @ LA Clippers 
Staples Center 8:30pm 

Wed 21 vs Boston 
US Airways Center 7:00pm FSN AZ 

Fri 23 @ Minnesota 
Target Center 6:00pm My45 

Sun 25 @ Atlanta 
Philips Arena 4:00pm My45 

Tue 27 @ Indiana 
Conseco Fieldhouse 5:00pm My45 

Wed 28 @ Philadelphia 
Wachovia Center 

*


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Homer pick of 13-0. Let's see if we can extend this win streak into the 20's.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I wonder what people are thinking (or smoking) when they vote for those unrealistic records.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> I wonder what people are thinking (or smoking) when they vote for those unrealistic records.


You mean... like "1-12//0-13?"

What a joke...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

edwardcyh said:


> You mean... like "1-12//0-13?"
> 
> What a joke...



Yep. Every month there has been about 2-3 people who do so. Unless, they're trying to be funny.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Perhaps they well and truly believe that Steve, Amare, and Shawn will all collide in mid-game and tear a couple ligaments, leaving them sidelined for the season.

... Even then, I couldn't see us losing 13 in a row.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Thu 01 vs San Antonio W
Sat 03 vs Utah W
Mon 05 @ Denver L
Tue 06 @ Portland W
Fri 09 vs Atlanta W
Sun 11 vs Chicago W
Wed 14 @ Seattle W
Tue 20 @ LA Clippers W
Wed 21 vs Boston W
Fri 23 @ Minnesota W
Sun 25 @ Atlanta W
Tue 27 @ Indiana W
Wed 28 @ Philadelphia W

12-1


----------



## WildByNature (Jul 13, 2005)

Thu 01 vs San Antonio W
Sat 03 vs Utah W
Mon 05 @ Denver W
Tue 06 @ Portland W
Fri 09 vs Atlanta W
Sun 11 vs Chicago L
Wed 14 @ Seattle W
Tue 20 @ LA Clippers W
Wed 21 vs Boston W
Fri 23 @ Minnesota W
Sun 25 @ Atlanta W
Tue 27 @ Indiana W
Wed 28 @ Philadelphia W

12-1


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

You'll only lose to Denver this month. And Atlanta...well maybe not.

12-1


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Well, there are 5 loseable games IMO in this upcoming month, but I would guess that the Suns will win at least 4 of 5 of those games. I hope we go undefeated, but I'll be conservative and say a loss to Minny or Chicago is very possible. Overall prediction, 12-1.

Note: If the Suns maintain their winning streak, their 33rd victory (tying the league record) would come against the Lakers (the owners of that record).

EDIT: F that previous prediction! 13-0 BABY!!!! I'm no longer a realistic hoper, I am a dreamer now! Undefeated for the rest of the SEASON!


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Pain5155 said:


> Thu 01 vs San Antonio W
> Sat 03 vs Utah W
> Mon 05 @ Denver L
> Tue 06 @ Portland W
> ...


exactly the same as I have them


----------



## lessthanjake (Jul 4, 2005)

11-2

They will win every game except those against San Antonio, Utah, Chicago, and Denver. They will lose 2 outta those 4. Im not gonna venture to say which ones.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

IceMan23and3 said:


> Well, there are 5 loseable games IMO in this upcoming month, but I would guess that the Suns will win at least 4 of 5 of those games. I hope we go undefeated, but I'll be conservative and say a loss to Minny or Chicago is very possible. Overall prediction, 12-1.
> 
> Note: If the Suns maintain their winning streak, their 33rd victory (tying the league record) would come against the Lakers (the owners of that record).
> 
> EDIT: F that previous prediction! 13-0 BABY!!!! I'm no longer a realistic hoper, I am a dreamer now! Undefeated for the rest of the SEASON!


I'm in for 13-0 too :biggrin: 

And while I seriously doubt it will happen.. if they did play the Lakers to tie the record... let me tell you it would be a blood bath.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

lessthanjake said:


> 11-2
> 
> They will win every game except those against San Antonio, Utah, Chicago, and Denver. They will lose 2 outta those 4. Im not gonna venture to say which ones.


While I truly hope they go 13-0, I think the above assessment may be closer to reality.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

I got them going 11-2.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Thu 01 vs San Antonio L
Sat 03 vs Utah W
Mon 05 @ Denver L
Tue 06 @ Portland W
Fri 09 vs Atlanta W
Sun 11 vs Chicago W
Wed 14 @ Seattle W
Tue 20 @ LA Clippers W
Wed 21 vs Boston W
Fri 23 @ Minnesota W
Sun 25 @ Atlanta W
Tue 27 @ Indiana W
Wed 28 @ Philadelphia W


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

I would love to see 13-0 but I think 10-3 is more realistic..


----------



## Karolis (Jan 17, 2007)

Thu 01 vs San Antonio W
Sat 03 vs Utah W
Mon 05 @ Denver L
Tue 06 @ Portland W
Fri 09 vs Atlanta W
Sun 11 vs Chicago L
Wed 14 @ Seattle W
Tue 20 @ LA Clippers W
Wed 21 vs Boston W
Fri 23 @ Minnesota W
Sun 25 @ Atlanta W
Tue 27 @ Indiana W
Wed 28 @ Philadelphia W

11 - 2


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Thu 01 vs San Antonio - Win
Sat 03 vs Utah - Win
Mon 05 @ Denver - Win
Tue 06 @ Portland - Win
Fri 09 vs Atlanta - Win
Sun 11 vs Chicago - Win
Wed 14 @ Seattle - Win
Tue 20 @ LA Clippers - Loss
Wed 21 vs Boston - Win
Fri 23 @ Minnesota - Win
Sun 25 @ Atlanta - Win
Tue 27 @ Indiana - Loss[LetDown]
Wed 28 @ Philadelpha - Win

11-2


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

canyoufeeltheheat said:


> You'll only lose to Denver this month. And Atlanta...well maybe not.
> 
> 12-1


Atlanta.... didn't see that coming, but you did. :allhail:


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Alright, I'm pretty sure the Suns went 9-4 this month.


I can't see who voted for that, but Joe will tell me. 

So congrats to those winners!


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dr. Seuss said:


> Alright, I'm pretty sure the Suns went 9-4 this month.
> 
> 
> I can't see who voted for that, but Joe will tell me.
> ...



My fault, the correct record was 8-5. No one predicted the correct record. =(


----------

